# sores on Stella's tail



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Since I first got Stella there has been something going on with her tail. She gets these little bumps and then they scab over. She does not bother it at all. I mainly notice it when I wash her and the scabs come off. I have put peroxcide on it and it does not bubble. I fear if I start messing with it, she will start the licking and then we are in for some real trouble. Any ideals what this could be?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodles are prone to all kinds of bacterial/yeast/skin issues. If you really want to nip it in the bud, you could take her to a doggie dermatologist for a definitive diagnosis and targeted treatment, or you might first try giving her frequent baths with a mild shampoo - start with daily for a week, and then start to slow it down until you reach every 5-10 days. In my experience that is the longest that a poodle prone to skin issues is able to go between baths without running into problems.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Ash had something like that on her back near the base of her tail. Finally It healed. I think I may have nicked her with the clippers but am not sure. It hasn't returned. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

Does it resemble pimples that come to a head and pop? My first spoo (female) had that and the vet called it stud tail. Let me see if I can find a picture


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> Since I first got Stella there has been something going on with her tail. She gets these little bumps and then they scab over. She does not bother it at all. I mainly notice it when I wash her and the scabs come off. I have put peroxcide on it and it does not bubble. I fear if I start messing with it, she will start the licking and then we are in for some real trouble. Any ideals what this could be?


Yes, my Stella had the same thing..Vet said it was black heads..I was told to purchase strident pads and clean it every day..it went away with about one week of treatment. She said its common on dogs tails..go figure


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

Google supracaudal gland infection

It usually occurs in the same area on a tail that are shown in google images. How the sores actually look I think varies. 

Sometimes my dog's would look bad and other times it looked like blackheads with no oozing or bleeding. I just made sure I kept it clean with the blue antibacterial stuff the vet gave me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks guys! I am so afraid of Addison. And don't really know what to look for. This makes me feel better.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PhytoVet PSS Antiseborrheic shampoo is what the Dermatologist recommended for Tangee, but it was actually their skin spray that I picked up when I was buying the shampoo that totally cured her. Still, I think that the shampoo is a great preventative for any poodle that deals with skin issues - plus, it is the first medicated shampoo of many that we have tried in this house that is really nice on the hair. Could never use any others long term because they would destroy the coat, but with this one the hair comes out soft, poufy, and clean smelling, so that is a big plus!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Update Please*

Hi Carley's Mom;

Would you please keep us in the loop about Stella's tail? I hope that some of these suggestions work well for you! HerdingStdPoodle


----------

